# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Расшифровываем этикетки продуктов питания

## Irina

*Расшифровываем этикетки продуктов питания*

Понимание того, что именно содержится в пищевых продуктах, которые вы покупаете, имеет ключевое значение для хранения у себя на кухне здоровой пищи. Тем не менее, этикетки продуктов питания не всегда легко расшифровать. Что именно вы получаете, покупая "сок", "хлеб из нескольких видов злаков" или "продукты питания низким содержанием жира"? 

Все чаще можно встретить на этикетках такие термины, как "свежий", "без добавок" и "натуральный". Еще больше запутывают нас различные меры измерений. Хотя эти продукты и хорошо выглядят на упаковках, эти термины не регламентируются, а значит, они не обязательно означают, что эти продукты лучше для вас.

Если вы теряетесь, читая подобные этикетки, вы не одиноки. Эксперты обнаружили, что половина потребителей понимают, что написано на этикетках продуктов питания лишь "частично", хотя 2 из 10 потребителей заявили, что они постоянно читают их.

Секрет чтения этикеток состоит в знании того, что там искать. Если вы понимаете, язык этикеток, делать здоровые покупки окажется для вас не таким уж сложным делом. 

Самая важная и достоверная информация на этикетке обычно указана в составе продукта, а также в перечне ингредиентов.

*Вот информация, которая является самой важной:*

*Калории*.Несмотря на все разговоры об углеводах и жирах, калории являются именно тем, что имеет значение при контроле веса. Так что первым делом вам необходимо искать на этикетке количество калорий на одну порцию. Некоторые производители стараются сделать информацию о калориях на этикетках более легкой для поиска, указывая ее более крупными и жирными буквами.

*Размер порции и количество порций в упаковке.* Эта информация имеет решающее значение для понимания всего остального на этикетке. Иногда с количеством порций возникают путаницы, поскольку некоторые производители помещают в упаковку, которую большинство из потребителей считают упаковкой на одну порцию, две порции пищи, надеясь, что потребители лучше будут воспринимать эти цифры на этикетке.

*Пищевые волокна.* Помогают нам насытиться, но для этого необходимо употреблять, по крайней мере, 25 граммов клетчатки ежедневно. Чтобы пища считалась богатой клетчаткой, необходимо чтобы в ее состав входило не менее 5 граммов клетчатки на одну порцию. Фрукты, овощи и цельные зерна - источники клетчатки.

*Жир.* Жир содержит большее количество калорий на грамм, чем углеводов и белков. Все жиры содержат 9 калорий/грамм. Если возможно, выбирайте продукты с ненасыщенными жирами, и ограничьте потребление продуктов, содержащих насыщенные и транс-жиры (также называемые транс-жирные кислоты). Производители некоторых стран обязаны перечислять количество транс-жиров на одну порцию, начиная с 1 января 2006 года. Эта информация уже появляется на этикетках. В то же время, обращайте внимание на такие термины, как "частично гидрогенизированный" или "гидрогенизированный", которые указывают на то, что продукт содержит транс-жиры.

Количество натрия на одну порцию. Необходимо ограничить потребление натрия до 2300 мг в сутки (это меньше, чем 1 чайная ложка соли) для здоровых взрослых людей, и 1500 мг для лиц, имеющих проблемы со здоровьем или наследственное высокое кровяное давление. Чтобы снизить потребление натрия, выбирайте менее обработанные пищевые продукты.

*Сахар.* Он добавляет количество калорий, и часто указывается на этикетке под такими "псевдо" терминами, как "богатый фруктозой кукурузный сироп", "декстроза", "инвертированный сахар" и т.п. Выбирайте продукты, содержащие менее чем 5 граммов сахара на одну порцию, чтобы контролировать потребление калорий.

*% суточной нормы.* Эта норма отражает процент определенных питательных веществ, содержащихся в продукте питания в рационе калорийностью 2000 калорий. Эта норма дает примерное представление о количестве питательных веществ, содержащихся в продуктах вашего рациона.

*Список ингредиентов.* Производители обязаны перечислять все ингредиенты, содержащиеся в продукте по весу. Банка с томатным соусом, первым ингредиентом на этикетке которой указаны помидоры, говорит о том, что помидоры являются основным ингредиентом соуса. Специи или травы, перечисленные в конце списка, содержатся в наименьшем количестве. Эта информация имеет решающее значение для тех, у кого аллергия, а также для рассудительных покупателей, которые хотят покупать, скажем, больше помидоров, чем воды, или целые зерна в качестве ведущего ингредиента.

Установленные конкретные нормы для того, что производители продуктов питания называют "легкий", "низкий", "облегченный", "не содержит", и другими специфическими терминами. Вот полная информация, касающаяся интерпретации этих терминов: 

"Здоровая" пища должна иметь низкое содержание жиров, ограниченное количество холестерина и натрия.

Все, что обозначено как "не содержит", должно содержать только крошечные количества ингредиентов в каждой порции. Например, "не содержащие транс-жиров" или "обезжиренные" продукты могут содержать лишь 0,5 мг транс-жиров или жира; "не содержащие холестерина "продукты питания могут содержать только 2 мг холестерина и 2 грамма насыщенных жиров.

Порция продукта с надписью "низкое содержание натрия" может содержать не более 140 миллиграммов натрия.

Порция продукта с надписью "низкое содержание холестерина" может содержать не более 20 мг холестерина и 2 грамма насыщенных жиров.

Порция продукта с надписью "низкое содержание жира" может содержать не более 3 граммов жира.

Порция "низкокалорийной" пищи может содержать не более 40 калорий.

Порция пищи с "низким содержанием" должна содержать на 25% меньше определенного ингредиента (например, жира), чем обыкновенная порция.

Порция "облегченной" пищи должна содержать на 50% меньше жира или на 1/3 меньше калорий, чем обыкновенная порция.

Являются ли "органические" продукты питания действительно лучшими?

Органические продукты должны быть изготовлены, выращены без обычных пестицидов, синтетических удобрений, биотехнологий или ионизирующего излучения. "Органические" животные должны выкармливаться органическими кормами. Таких животных также нельзя колоть гормонами или антибиотиками.

Но являются ли органические продукты действительно лучшими, чем обычные продукты питания?

Не обязательно. Все зависит от ряда факторов, таких, как условия роста, условия хранения пищевых продуктов, и какие питательные вещества вы ищете в этих продуктах.

Органические продукты содержат такое же количество калорий, жиров, белков и углеводов, как и обыкновенные. Их питательный состав зависит от почвы, климата, условий произрастания, а также количества времени, в течение которого они попали из поля, сада к нам на стол.

Употребление свежесорванных продуктов, выращенных органическим способом или обыкновенным, в конечном итоге является хорошим питанием, поскольку время имеет огромное влияние на качество пищевых продуктов. Некоторые фрукты и овощи, выращенные без химических пестицидов, могут иметь более высокий уровень антиоксидантов. Но большой разницы между питательным составом органических и обыкновенно выращенных продуктов нет.

Действительно ли органические продукты стоят того, чтобы за них платили дополнительные деньги?

Некоторые люди предпочитают покупать продукты без пестицидов. Другие же считают, что пестициды являются необходимыми для обеспечения хорошего урожая продуктов. Поэтому предпочитают тщательно мыть все продукты и наслаждаться щедротами продуктов при меньших затратах.

Имейте в виду, что экспертами установлены приемлемые уровни остаточных количеств пестицидов в продуктах, которые значительно выше, чем в целом содержащиеся в продуктах, которые мы покупаем. Решение за вами.

----------

